# Xanax



## Bjames11 (Feb 12, 2014)

What is the best site to get Xanax?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 12, 2014)

Http://www.justice.gov/dea/


Warrior


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 12, 2014)

where ever you get them just make sure they are fda, cia ,gpa, and kkk, certified


----------

